# Anyone bought an HD movie?



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

If so, did it play OK?

I'm getting On Demand not available, contact 150 screen, and a code 6097.

Flipped across to the V+ box and all OD seems OK there. Bought the movie on SD but it had green lines over it all the time. So watched that purchased movie (Inception) on TiVo, in SD, which worked fine.

Called CS, they are refunding the £4.99 HD purchase but other than a general "occasional issues with OD" type thing he couldn't turn anything up.


----------



## pythagorasuk (Feb 23, 2011)

Are you in the north west?

Regards

John.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

No, Thames Valley


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

smokie said:


> If so, did it play OK?
> 
> I'm getting On Demand not available, contact 150 screen, and a code 6097.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a contention issue at that time. On Demand upgrades are being carried out to improve this. HD is more likely to be dropped during a over utilised period.


----------



## Buzby (Feb 21, 2011)

I've certainly found that Tivo OD is more likely to be unavailable than on the V+, which surprises me. Last year, V+ OD was usually unavailable on Sat/Sun peak hours, but is OK now....


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

I bought [REC]², which played OK.


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

Buzby said:


> I've certainly found that Tivo OD is more likely to be unavailable than on the V+, which surprises me. Last year, V+ OD was usually unavailable on Sat/Sun peak hours, but is OK now....


There is technically no difference between TiVo and V+ VoD delivery and availability. If you made the same request on either box at the same time, the result would be the same.


----------

